# proctalgia



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I have IBS and FMS. I recently had a problem with proctalgia. Is anyone familiar with this? I finally went to an allergy clinicwhich diagnosed me with Candidiasis andFood Allergies. I am being treated withDiflucan (an antifungal med) and sublingualimmunotherapy. Citric Acid seemed to be thebig offender. Another sensitivity detectedwith intradermal testing was to Formaldehydeand other molds. The treatment helping my proctalgia symptom (painful rectal spasms following bowel movements). Hopefully this will be helpful to someone here but of course misery enjoys company. Anyone have similar problems? P.S. cutting back onsugars is another "must do" in treatment, asit feeds the "yeast"- Candida. I took toomany antibiotics which killed off the healthy flora (my doctor told me not to eatyogurt, however, but did not say to quit myprobiotics. Also Citric Acid is a common foodadditive, so I have to watch food labels.Incidently before I was diagnosed with Candida, I coined my Fibromyalgia as M.O.L.D."My Old Lady Disease", for even if I'm onlyin my 40's, I feel as if I'm 90 sometimes;aches and pains, bowel problems, and all!Anyone that's how I selected my chat-username, moldie. I hope I can remember how toget into this sight again, I'm a new user andI also have fibro-fog ya know!------------------


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 1999)

Welcome Moldie







Misery does love company!I've never heard of proctalgia, sounds soooo fun! I bet that in the years to come they will find that Fibro, IBS and related "disorders", that can not be linked to a structural problem or disease agents, are actually allergies.Our body is so good at rejecting the foreign substances that we encounter.Keep us up to date on your treatments and if you are fareing better or - dread!!







worse.Happy


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 1999)

I'm amazed, Moldie! So many people have these afflictions and their symptoms are just like ours. It's uncanny. Yes, I too felt like an old lady. I don't quite know what's going on right now, but I am feeling much better.We've had a lot of dry weather-- low barometric pressure seems to really aggravate the pain threshold. Has anyone else out there experienced a "good cycle"? I was bad for a year and a half. I started feeling better when I cut back to 3 hours of work a day--isn't that horrid? I'm using up all my sick time, but it sure feels better. I don't know what I will do when my sick time is used up. The sad fact is, I have to work. Three hours a day seems ridiculous, and my self esteem is down the tubes, except for feeling better. I want to tell everyone that posts notes on these topics around CFIDS and Fibromyalgia, that I have really appreciated the encouragement that comes just from not being alone--- and to know that others are rooting for each other!!!Thanks to all.------------------


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 1999)

I HAVE FOUND HELP! I HAVE SUFFERED WITH FIBROMYALGIA FOR MANY YEARS , SUFFERING FROM CRONIC HEADACHES [ESPICALLY DURING PMS] MUSCLE TENSION ,SORE BONES AND JOINTS. I HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO SLEEP WITHOUT PERSCRIPTIVE MEDICATION. FMS HAD CRIPPLED MY LIFE DRAMATICALLY1AFTER WATCHING A CLOSE FAMILY MEMBER RECOVER FROM A SEVERE BOWEL DISORDER[IBS] THAT WAS DIAGNOSED INCURABLE.I HAD HOPE! I STARTED ON THE SAME NATUREL DETOXIFIER TO CLEANSE MY BODY OF TOXINS FROM THE FOOD WE EAT, THE AIR WE BREATH AND THE INPURITIES IN THE WATER WE DRINK , TO CLEANSE MY BODY OF YEARS OF TOXIN BUILD UP THAT HAS POISIONED OUR LIVERS,AND STARVED OUR BODIES OF NEEDED ENZYMES .AFTER USING THIS NATURAL CLEANSER FOR ONLY A SHORT WHILE , I HAVE BEEN FEELING MUCH BETTER, LESS MUSCLE TENSION, MORE ENERGY, NO BAD HEADACHES! 1 FEEL LIKE I AM ON THE ROAD TO RECOVERY! IF YOU WOULD LIKE MORE INFORMATION YOU CAN E-MAIL ME AT charlene_mechalchuk###bc.sympatico.ca


----------

